# jkd dummy?



## rocketrich (Apr 23, 2008)

Is there a Jeet Kun Do form on the wooden dummy?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't think there's a form that's specific to JKD, no. There is a Wing Chun form for it that many JKDers will know.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 24, 2008)

I beleive that Dan Inosanto has JKD dummy sets but if you can get your hands on a Wing Chun Dummy video you can learn from it and apply what you do in JKD.


----------



## joeygil (May 6, 2008)

There is DEFINATELY a Jeet Kune Do dummy form that's different from the Jun Fan form.  The Jun Fan dummy set is a modified version of the Wing Chun dummy form.

The Jeet Kune Do set looks a LOT more like Jeet Kune Do.

I understand there are either 10 or 15 parts to it (I only vaguely know the first 5 or 6).

It's got double pak sau, chop chou'i / gua chou'i, pak sau / lap sau+gua chou'i, split entries and jao saus, and lots of other JKDish stuff.


----------



## simplicity (May 6, 2008)

The JKD Dummy set wasn't created by Bruce Lee in his Art of Jeet Kune Do. His student Dan I came up with it. This is a know fact. Dan is a great martial artist himself.


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney (2nd Gen.)


----------



## joeygil (May 7, 2008)

Wow.  I didn't know that.  I learned it from Sifu Yori Nakamura, and always assumed it came from Sijo Bruce Lee.


----------



## ncgf (May 9, 2008)

There are two series of dummy techniques associated with JKD. The first is called the Jun Fan dummy sets and is basically the yip man form slightly rearranged and a couple of modified moves. The first half of the yip man dummy form was taught to Inosanto by Bruce Lee (that was all BL was taught). Inosanto later went to Hong Kong and learned the rest of the form.

The second series of dummy techniques are the JKD Sets. These were developed by Inosanto and have more of a boxing emphasis than the first series.

there are a couple of people who have videos out that show them. Balicki has the Jun Fan form on his dvds, some guy in Spin has both series on vido, and I think soneone else came out with stuff on them recently.


----------

